# Best budget printer to begin ?



## Imagination_landB (Jun 5, 2013)

I have around 220 MAXIMUM to spend on a printer to start selling prints to make a little extra cash. Which printer would be the best bang for buck at this price or less and what kind of paper would be nice ( as you see I am a beginner in this branch). I juste want to start a small business selling to family friend and people they know and maybe have a larger audience after who knows  It's all about travel photography, landscapes, objects, architectural shots so I don't need a large printer so just a bit larger than normal ones maybe?, otherwise I will just go to a company that does large prints for panoramic landscapes of course... Thank you for your precious advices and knowledge!


----------



## bycostello (Jun 5, 2013)

if you are selling i'd maybe say, forget the printer and just use a lab


----------



## Niterider (Jun 5, 2013)

Costco!!! Best bang for the buck around. Just know the color profiles and how to achieve the best print using there equipment.


----------



## SwissBear (Jun 5, 2013)

for serious printing, you need some 1000$ or so - a professional 8-12 ink printer (Pixma Pro-1 or similar) and calibration equipment. As it is ink jet, you should use it once a week or so or the jets might clog up...

I have a local dealer where I print everything, they have a nice lab, and before i had my screen calibrated, I took all the RAW's I'd liked to print to them, did the color adjustments on their (calibrated) screens - the results hang all around my flat and look really good.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 5, 2013)

SwissBear said:


> for serious printing, you need some 1000$ or so



if A3+ is enough for someones need, a EPSON R2880 is a great printer.

i have a R2880 and a R3880. most people will see no difference in color prints.
for really great B&W i prefer the R3880.

you can make really good prints today, who are as good a the best professionell prints 5 years ago, with a 500-600 euro printer. 

what really makes it expensive is good PAPER. 
120-180 euro for 25 pieces of fineart paper.




> I juste want to start a small business selling to family friend and people they know and maybe have a larger audience after who knows It's all about travel photography



it´s sounds easy to make money with printing.. first.
but make sure you know people who are willing to pay for your (hopefully) good quality prints.

family and friends are not a good base for a business. trust me i was there... 
you can sell a few.. but "wall space" is limited with such a relative small group.

and you can get posters for 3-5$ from internet printing companys.

selling fineart prints and make a profit, is not that easy......


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 5, 2013)

89 dollars. Canon Pro-100. (After rebate) Now it's true with any good printer is all about buying ink. They really have you by the cahones there.


----------



## RC (Jun 5, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> 89 dollars. Canon Pro-100. (After rebate) Now it's true with any good printer is all about buying ink. They really have you by the cahones there.


+ 1 and that is a "photo" printer that will let you print up to 13x19, not a cheap general purpose printer. 

When you get your rebate pick up a Dahle trimmer (mid range model 550 is about $130 from B&H). Then you can print sets and multiple copies onto larger sheets such as 8x10, 8x12, etc. (which is cheaper per print) via Lightroom, PS, or whatever you are using. Use your trimmer to cut them from the sheets, and hopefully you will make a little profit.


----------



## TonyMM (Jun 15, 2013)

Whoa ?? I googled Canon Pro-100 and came up with a $499 price (Canon site, street likely some less, but $89 ?

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/printers_multifunction/professional_photo_inkjet_printers/pixma_pro_100

Tony M


----------



## RC (Jun 15, 2013)

TonyMM said:


> Whoa ?? I googled Canon Pro-100 and came up with a $499 price (Canon site, street likely some less, but $89 ?
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/printers_multifunction/professional_photo_inkjet_printers/pixma_pro_100
> 
> Tony M


$119 after rebate. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/893738-REG/Canon_6228b002_Pixma_Pro_100_Photo_Inkjet.html


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 16, 2013)

SwissBear said:


> what really makes it expensive is good PAPER.
> 120-180 euro for 25 pieces of fineart paper.
> 
> 
> I would say replacing the ink cartridges is what make it expensive


----------



## tpatana (Jun 16, 2013)

My suggestions (in order of my preference)

1: Use external photo lab, drink the $220

2: Buy Pixma Pro-100, use remaining money for good paper

3: Buy cheap Pixma (8x10) for $50, drink rest of the money

4: Get another job, save $1k+, then buy a good printer


----------

